# A Christmas Story



## Gordon Nore (Dec 8, 2008)

I was viewing a site linked on another thread and turned up this Where Are They Now Article about the movie, A Christmas Story. It's a good chuckle for the Holidays...

http://www.nydailynews.com/entertai...ory/where_are_they_now_a_christmas_story.html


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah, gotta get me one of those leg lamps ya know?

Deck the harrs with browghs of horry ra ra ra ra raaa ra ra ra raaah  (love that Chinese Christmas carol at the end)... :lol:


----------



## Jade Tigress (Dec 8, 2008)

I love that movie! Thanks for posting the link.


----------

